# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > مبتدی: عدم نمایش  ارور syntax  javascript در  IDE ها

## mehdi2237

سلام خسته نباشید 
ببخشید بنده phpstorm هم netbeans رو نصب کردم ولی هیچ کدوم ارورای مربوط به syntax جاوا اسکریپ رو نشون نمیدن 
هرکدوم رو نصب میکنی یه ایرادی داری
اینا رو چجوری میشه درست کرد ؟
افزونه JShint  رو هم نصب کردم کل تیک ها رو هم زدم ولی نشد که نشد

----------


## Moien Tajik

از VSCode استفاده کنید ، افزونه های زیادی هم برای JavaScript داره و همچنین میتونید از TypeScript استفاده کنید که در صورت داشتن Syntax Error برنامتون اجرا نشه .

----------


## mehdi2237

> از VSCode استفاده کنید ، افزونه های زیادی هم برای JavaScript داره و همچنین میتونید از TypeScript استفاده کنید که در صورت داشتن Syntax Error برنامتون اجرا نشه .


مرسی از پاسختون ولی خوب بیشتر با php  کار میکنم واسه همین میرم سمت اون دوتا vs توی php  زیاد جالی نیست
یه سوال افزونه ای هست که بتونه کاری کنه که وقتی تو یه فایل php مثلا html  مینویسی بتونه ارور کدهای html ها رم بگه

----------


## plague

من نمیدنم چه نوع ارروری رو میخای مشخص کنه برات ولی من با phpstormکار میکنم اررور های جاوا اسکریپت رو هم برام مشخص میکنه

errr.png

----------

